# zhuzhuchina.com order never arrived - what to do?



## game123 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi

I ordered two flashcarts at the cost of $50 nearly 5 weeks ago, I never received them (in UK) and have no idea if they were ever sent although claimed to be dispatched. What should I do? and how can I get money back?

I already emailed zhouzhou and no replies after 3 days, I;m thinking of opening a dispute with paypal.

Thanks


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah go to PayPal, and open a dispute, but don't raise it to a claim right away. Give them a chance to respond, because eventually you're going to have to link to the products you bought at their website, and they _could_ lose their PayPal account.


----------



## game123 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Could I lose my paypal account too or get into trouble?


----------



## Mr.M (Dec 8, 2012)

this may explain why your order may be late? http://www.zhuzhuchina.com/store/news.html


----------



## Geren (Dec 8, 2012)

We are talking about zhuzhuchina.com here, right? Because if we are, they have been reputable sellers with many positive reviews. If you check the front page, you can read something like "delayed" "slow reply" "blocked" and stuff like that. They are probably pretty busy.

Give them a chance to respond before doing anything. Sometimes packages get lost in mail, and other times they simply get delayed in customs.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 8, 2012)

Well i bought from ZhuzhuChina and didn't had any problems with them.
And i live in the middle of nowhere too.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 8, 2012)

Never heard of zhouzhou.com


----------



## game123 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info, just read the news, it says its okay for UK where I am from but maybe I have read it wrong, but I will give it another week or two or hopefully receive a reply back from them.


----------



## bowser (Dec 8, 2012)

To clarify, did you order from ZhuZhuChina or from ZhouZhou.com? Are they the same?


----------



## Rizsparky (Dec 8, 2012)

game123 said:


> Thanks for the info, just read the news, it says its okay for UK where I am from but maybe I have read it wrong, but I will give it another week or two or hopefully receive a reply back from them.


I'd wait for a bit longer, Ive ordered junk from china and it took over 3 weeks to deliver


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 8, 2012)

game123 said:


> Thanks for the info, just read the news, it says its okay for UK where I am from but maybe I have read it wrong, but I will give it another week or two or hopefully receive a reply back from them.


 
If you ordered from ZhuZhuChina then u 100% got a tracking number.
Check ur acc on ZhuZhuChina and see if u got one.


----------



## bowser (Dec 8, 2012)

If you ordered from ZhuZhuChina then they have an account here on the 'temp. You can PM them for more info.


----------



## game123 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry I ordered from zhouzhuchina.com, Just checked and there is no tracking number. I've ordered stuff from China before and they have usually come in 2 weeks, but its been nearly 6 weeks for this item, and another 2 week wait would be nearly 2 months. Hopefully it will arrive before then.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 8, 2012)

game123 said:


> Sorry I ordered from zhouzhuchina.com, Just checked and there is no tracking number. I've ordered stuff from China before and they have usually come in 2 weeks, but its been nearly 6 weeks for this item, and another 2 week wait would be nearly 2 months. Hopefully it will arrive before then.


 
I know from reading on their web page that they are having postal probs, but i'd be very surprised if you didn't receive your item.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 8, 2012)

Wait a little for the reply.
3 days is short if they are busy.
If really no answer after few days make another email.

ZhuZhuChina is a reliable shop and always try to help and answer the users by email or even here.

Like bowser said, the shop has an account on gbatemp, you can try to PM him here too.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 8, 2012)

game123 said:


> Sorry I ordered from zhouzhuchina.com, Just checked and there is no tracking number. I've ordered stuff from China before and they have usually come in 2 weeks, but its been nearly 6 weeks for this item, and another 2 week wait would be nearly 2 months. Hopefully it will arrive before then.


 
I checked my acc and there was mine last order that i got by now.
Check the Shopping Cart if it has the product u payed for, if it does not have then something went wrong.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Dec 10, 2012)

due china 18th national communist congress all china airmail were stopped , many package were blocked at customs or postal office and returned to us, all usb items were denied to be shipped out, as usb card reader too so we had a lot of problems.
we later switched to singapore post but speed didn't improve and tracking number is avaible after shipping due we give packages to shipping agent and then ship from singapore.
at middle november we already stop to ship airmail, only Uk and US we still ship due we can use royal mail and USPS first class airmail. But really we cannot afford to have 50% delay rate and 5% lost on shipping or lost by paypal dispute. Selling flashcard at our prices doesn't give even 5% return
i don't know your case but you can open a support ticket with your order number, we had some spam emails not replied too maybe your case
not to say that some customers email are invalid so our reply cannot reach customer
and for paypal we are still accepting but just one week ago changed again due paypal limited our account after we withdrawn money, they probably check every account at first withdrawn


----------



## game123 (Dec 10, 2012)

^ Thank you very much for your response, I received a reply back to email with tracking number, and today the parcel arrived! I am glad I waited to stop you from having trouble and thanks to everyone who gave advice to wait. I will definitely recommend your shop to friends and other people, this is good shop.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a problem with this shop too. I ordered a DSTWO at the beginning of November and it didn't arrive yet, while several other China-based orders have arrived. Support will not answer my e-mails.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jan 10, 2014)

Liberty said:


> I have a problem with this shop too. I ordered a DSTWO at the beginning of November and it didn't arrive until today, while several other China-based orders have arrived. Support will not answer my e-mails.


 
if the order arrived whats the issue?

postal services are busy this time of year anyway


----------



## Liberty (Jan 10, 2014)

Pong20302000 said:


> if the order arrived whats the issue?
> 
> postal services are busy this time of year anyway


 It *didn't* arrive. Other orders from shops, which are based in China, have arrived. And these shops used air mail as well.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jan 10, 2014)

Liberty said:


> It *didn't* arrive. Other orders from shops, which are based in China, have arrived. And these shops used air mail as well.


 
your message


> I ordered a DSTWO at the beginning of November and it didn't arrive until today


says that it arrived today

Airmail isnt handled greatly, you can be waiting up to 3 months, and specially with the issue in china they had over christmas it might take that long


----------



## Liberty (Jan 10, 2014)

Pong20302000 said:


> your message
> 
> says that it arrived today
> 
> Airmail isnt handled greatly, you can be waiting up to 3 months, and specially with the issue in china they had over christmas it might take that long


 Sorry for my spelling mistake or confusing phrasing, I meant "yet".

While I get your point, other orders arrived. I even ordered something on the 26th December and it just arrived today. So I just think that the order has been lost. I could previously even track it on the website of my local post carrier. Now I get a message like "tracking number does not exist".


----------

